# Solid rules on billing E/M during the ob global period



## tmerickson (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for solid rules (the resource is much appreciated) on charging E/M visits during the OB Global period.  I've tried searching AGOC, but it's like looking for a needle in a hay stack.  Any ideas is much appreciated!
Thanks!
Tesja


----------



## SStevens (Dec 8, 2009)

*Billing outside of the global for prenatal*

Hi - I think the closest you will get to solid rules would be the CPT book
under Maternity Care and Delivery or CPT Assistant.  Good luck.
Sheri


----------



## tmerickson (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 5, 2010)

*Insurance carrier policies*

I have found that each insurance carrier has their own policy on how to bill/pay for this scenario.  You will need to access their individual policies to determine how and if they will pay for E/M's during the global period.


----------

